

Tor malware IP address linked to SAIC found to be in a block assigned to the NSA - clicks
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/08/researchers-say-tor-targeted-malware-phoned-home-to-nsa?res

======
zhemao
Oh SAIC, I used to work there. So much for their strong sense of corporate
ethics.

